# Netzwerk aufbauen



## Spiczek (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo. Ich möchte in meiner neuen Wohnung ein Netzwerk aufbauen, wie auf dem Bild zu sehn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Router ist ein Speedport W700V und die Devolo Lan Adapter sind 14Mbit Versionen. Der LAN HUB ist ein 10/100 Mbit HUB. Kosten durch Anschaffungen sollen nicht entstehen, deswegen will ich kein WLAN haben. Beide Rechner (vista 64bit und XP 32bit Home Edition) sollen ins Internet können unabhängig von einander. Weiterhin soll man innerhalb des Netzwerks Daten transferieren können. Ist der Aufbau der Hardware so in Ordnung? Und welche Einstellungen innerhalb von Windows kommen auf mich zu.

P.S. Auf dem Bild sind Pro Leitung auch nur ein Kabel vorgesehn.


----------



## riedochs (21. Juli 2009)

Das ist soweit ok. Wenn dein Router DHCP unterstuezt, dann konfiguriere das dort. Dann brauchst du nur in Windows deine Netzwerkkarte auf DHCP stellen und der PC bekommt alle fuer das Netzwerk noetigen Infos vom Router.


----------



## Spiczek (21. Juli 2009)

DHCP unterstützt er natürlich. Im Windows meinst du sicher bei den IP Einstellungen alles auf Automatisch stellen oder?


----------



## riedochs (21. Juli 2009)

Spiczek schrieb:


> DHCP unterstützt er natürlich. Im Windows meinst du sicher bei den IP Einstellungen alles auf Automatisch stellen oder?



Ja.


----------



## seiLaut (22. Juli 2009)

Reden wir hier wirklich von einem HUB? Wenn beide Rechner gleichzeitig ins Internet sollen, dann wäre ein Switch vielleicht die bessere Wahl. 
Sollte allerdings immer nur max. 1 Datenstrom existieren, ists natürlich egal.


----------



## midnight (22. Juli 2009)

Naja es geht auch mit einem Hub. Nicht so schön, aber es geht 

so far


----------



## derLordselbst (22. Juli 2009)

Ein Hub ist nur für den Internetzugang völlig unkritisch, solange Du nicht gerade V-DSL hast. Hubs verteilen ja strunzdumm alle Daten an alle angeschlossenen Rechner. Das stört nur, wenn man an die Grenzen Deines Ethernet-Systems geht.

Bei dem Preis von einem Switch lohnt es sich aber auf Dauer einen anzuschaffen, wenn Du auch mal Freunde zum LAN einlädst.


----------



## riedochs (23. Juli 2009)

Bei 2 PC's ist ein Hub noch unkritisch.


----------



## seiLaut (23. Juli 2009)

derLordselbst schrieb:


> Ein Hub ist nur für den Internetzugang völlig unkritisch, solange Du nicht gerade V-DSL hast. Hubs verteilen ja strunzdumm alle Daten an alle angeschlossenen Rechner. Das stört nur, wenn man an die Grenzen Deines Ethernet-Systems geht.


Ups, stimmt. Die Limitierung der Internetleitung hab ich übersehen.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (23. Juli 2009)

Sieht doch ansonsten in Ordnung aus, is bei mir auch nicht anders.


----------

